

Show HN: Save Your Design References and Visual Inspirations - creonik
https://board.creonomy.com

======
msglenn
Lots of designers seem to be using Pinterest to collect inspiration. How is
this different?

~~~
creonik
hey,thanks for your comment. You are right, however, from our interviews many
of them don't like to use Pinterest when they need to save and share something
with clients. Lots of noise made by cupcakes and wedding dresses. Also in
Pinterest you only have three private boards, while our product is totally
private which, again, is better when you have clients' work. Make sense?

~~~
msglenn
Makes sense. My designer and I used a shared board on Pinterest in the
beginning and that worked fine. The part that got hairy was going back and
forth with the actual PSDs of the design. It might be nice to add simple
drawing tools for giving feedback. Good luck!

~~~
creonik
Thanks for your feedback. Definitely on our roadmap.

